# Scorpion speed



## ratfink (Jan 22, 2009)

What speed do you guys like to run your stinger scorpion spoons at?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

we run 1.8 to 2.2 and catch fish on the small spoons. but I've heard that just running spoons you can run a little faster. but I always mix mine up with harnesses. 
sherman


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Generally 2.2-2.6 for us....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

warmer the water the faster you can run them. lately 2.8-3.0 has been working.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

sherman51 said:


> we run 1.8 to 2.2 and catch fish on the small spoons. but I've heard that just running spoons you can run a little faster. but I always mix mine up with harnesses.
> sherman


Same here also. They seemed to like them in yesterday’s rough stained water 2.0-2.3 into the wind. Spoons and harnesses.


----------



## Beagler410 (Mar 21, 2020)

2-2.8 mph for me.


----------

